# Needle length / guage



## Alfie (Jan 18, 2016)

Is the length of pin required more dependent on the muscle being pinned, body fat, volume of the injection or a combination of these factors? I was under the impression that mostly 1" was a minimum for most sites, however I've heard it said that slin pins may be used for pinning low volume. Is the theory behind this that low volume means less oil displacement within the muscle, hence going very deep is not required?

I had always thought that body fat and muscle size were the most important factors, had never considered that volume could be too.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 18, 2016)

25/1 has been my go to pin for years..quads,ass,or vg all painless and smooth..Only down side it it will be a slower squeeze down the plunger.I actually dont mind this cause i believe the slower u inj the less discomfort u will feel the next few days.If u wanna be a animal use a higher gauge needle and the injection will be much faster.I like to heat my oils just a bit so the oil will flow alittle faster through the 25g


----------



## Rumpy (Jan 18, 2016)

I use mostly 25ga X 1-1/2" but some 25ga X 1"  I will use slins to hit delts if it's less than 1ml, but oil goes REALLY slow through a 28 or 29ga.  I always heat my oils and usually add a little vitamin B in just to make it flow a little easier.  I agree with Bundy, slower is better, until it's so slow you start to shake or move your hand around.  Moving the needle while injecting can cause bad pip.  The good thing about 1-1/2" is you don't have to push them in all the way depending on the site.


----------



## Alfie (Jan 18, 2016)

Vitamin B!? Unless that's a euphemism for something else I'm a bit confused!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 18, 2016)

I'm a bad ass I use 18g 3 inchers.


----------



## Rumpy (Jan 19, 2016)

Alfie said:


> Vitamin B!? Unless that's a euphemism for something else I'm a bit confused!



Ha Ha, no just injectable B12 or B complex.  It's water based so it doesn't mix that well with oil, but if you shake the syringe they mix well enough and it really thins out thick oil.


----------



## Alfie (Jan 19, 2016)

Top tip Cecil! Never even knew you can get liquid form


----------



## Redrum1327 (Jan 19, 2016)

I use 23-25 ga. 1-1.5 whatever cheaper lol


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 19, 2016)

I use 1" 21's. 3-4ml takes too long with 25's.


----------



## bvs (Jan 19, 2016)

I use 23g to draw and 25g to pin (both 1 inch) my bayer rediject test comes with a 1.5 inch 20g harpoon which i swap out. I use 1 inch for all pin spots but if you are a big dude or have higher bf% you can use 1.5inch. The guage you need also has a lot to do with the thickness of your oil


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jan 19, 2016)

I draw with 19 guage 1" & pin with 23guage 1.5" inch into glutes


----------



## Popeye (Jan 19, 2016)

The goal is to pin the meatiest part of any muscle.

1" for me, but you can use any length pin...just don't slam it home. 

I'll draw with 21g, and pin with 25g. A lot of times,  I'll just draw and pin with 21g.

I use slins for hcg. I have used them on delts before.

I wouldn't recommend injecting thicker oil less than a 25g...unless you want to take an eternity to push.


----------



## RustyShackelford (Jan 19, 2016)

23-25ga X1" 
Slins for peptides, high, or hcg


----------



## SuperBane (Jan 19, 2016)

I use slins 25x1 23x1.25 and 27x1/2 depends on the muscle group and how much body fat I am holding at the time.

Draw with 23g

Your mileage may vary


----------



## snake (Jan 19, 2016)

Draw with a 21G and switch tops with a 25G 1" Smooth as silk.


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 19, 2016)

I draw with a 23g  11/2 inch, switch top to a 25g 1 inch to pin for quads and glutes.......  When I pin my delts I prefer slin pins and just backfill them.....


----------



## Dex (Jan 19, 2016)

I draw with a blunt tip 19g and inject with 23g 1" in the ventrogluteal muscle. 1.5cc takes about 10 seconds to inject.


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 19, 2016)

AlphaD said:


> I draw with a 23g  11/2 inch, switch top to a 25g 1 inch to pin for quads and glutes.......  When I pin my delts I prefer slin pins and just backfill them.....


How the hell do you donthisnwithout making a mess? 3.5 in a delt through a 21 is mildly unpleasant.


----------



## ken Sass (Jan 19, 2016)

25g 1 inch for small trt dose. draw with a 22


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 19, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> How the hell do you donthisnwithout making a mess? 3.5 in a delt through a 21 is mildly unpleasant.



I only use delts location when on a cruise...... pull the back out of slin.  draw in like i do any other time then just shoot into slin, and replace plunger.


----------



## Beedeezy (Jan 19, 2016)

19g to draw, 25x1in to pin with.
Use the wifes heating pad to warm up the barrel of goodies once everything is ready to rock. Makes pushing through a 25g much more smooth.


----------



## Rip (Jan 20, 2016)

I use 23 gauge and 1 inch


----------



## Bust My Ass (Jan 20, 2016)

Always used 25g 5/8


----------



## Assassin32 (Jan 20, 2016)

I usually draw with a 18g  1.5" and pin with a 25g 1.5, but about once  a month I forget to change needles and pin with an 18g. The upside is it only takes about 5 seconds to shoot the oil with the harpoon.


----------



## fallout (Jan 22, 2016)

25g/1" here.  No problems at all.  I don't heat the oil.  It injects slow and is hard to push but I'm too lazy to heat it so **** it.  I do draw up with an 18g though.


----------



## tunafisherman (Jan 22, 2016)

I do the same as Snake.

I have had to pin with a 16G once...desperate times in a land far far away.  It was like shoving a nail into my quad, was my first cycle and I really had to focus on my breathing after it broke the skin...thought I was going to faint, but I manned up and dealt with it.  After that, any pin seems easy.


----------



## IHI (Jan 23, 2016)

Trying something new when mailman comes,
USUALLY, I draw with an 18x1.5 then switch needles and pin with a 25x1, started with 22ga, moved to 23ga, and now at 25ga and won't go back even though the push is a little longer, the less damage it causes and zero pain makes the tad slower push worth it imo. Just ordered more draw needles and threw in 5 slin pins, I've read the smaller barrel creates a higher pressure and it pushes easier so I want to try it and see what it like for me.

New method im going to try, threw some 29x1/2" slin pins on the order, i want to try shooting my dick head, then beat it like it owes me money. Goal is to get a grapefruit sized dickhead and go tear some pussy up....figure I'll get jacked, while getting jacked brah. 

Honestly though, got a blast starting soon and after 2 yrs of prescribed trt and wife being the stabber, last night I finally manned up and shot myself. Yeah yeah **** you guys thinking or calling me bitch  I'm a needle phobe so last night was ****ing huge as far as life milestones go for me, and the 25x1 is only reason could do it, if I wouldve felt any pain I'd a Prolly passed out, but now looking forward to next week...basically laying the foundation since wife won't partake in a blast session so it's on me, and it was probably the best test shot I've ever had..other than adjusting to pressure needed to administer, so kind Learning again.


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 23, 2016)

ONLY 20g's, EVER.

Anything else is not as smooth. Would use 18s but that's too much scar tissue.


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 23, 2016)

tunafisherman said:


> I do the same as Snake.
> 
> I have had to pin with a 16G once...desperate times in a land far far away.  It was like shoving a nail into my quad, was my first cycle and I really had to focus on my breathing after it broke the skin...thought I was going to faint, but I manned up and dealt with it.  After that, any pin seems easy.



Haha I could only imagine..now those would hurt

I just don't get everyone, I don't feel any pain from 20s


----------



## Spongy (Jan 23, 2016)

I draw with 18/1 and inject with 25/1.  If I'm pinning prop and ace I tend to backload slin pins in order to keep down on scar tissue.  Yes, it takes forever but it's worth it if you're pinning multiple ML's every day.


----------

